# October 27th is National American Beer Day



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2015)

http://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-american-beer-day-october-27/

Drink up


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2015)

Cheers everyone! :cheers:  Hubby's going to barbeque some rib-eye steaks for us, and we'll be celebrating the holiday with a Fosters or two!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2015)

Cheers!  IPA's for me!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 28, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> http://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-american-beer-day-october-27/
> 
> Drink up





SeaBreeze said:


> Cheers everyone! :cheers:  Hubby's going to barbeque some rib-eye steaks for us, and we'll be celebrating the holiday with a Fosters or two!





Ameriscot said:


> Cheers!  IPA's for me!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2015)

ROFL, Ken!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2015)

The good old days.......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 28, 2015)

I just noticed that it was yesterday!!!!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 31, 2015)

I've had a few good American beers - all from Micro breweries.  However I used to live near one of England's best family owned breweries - Gales Ales.  In the village, so called 'lagers' and such the like  were swear words!

Anyway, the story goes that at an international brewers' conference, some of the delegates decided to go for a drink.
The head of Fosters, said I'll have a pint of Fosters.  The head of Coors, said I'll have a glass of Coors.  George Gale said, I'll have a cup of tea.  If you guys aren't drinking beer, neither will I


----------



## Don M. (Oct 31, 2015)

Luckily, I spent several years in Germany, and got quite accustomed to their stout beers.  When I came back to the States, and had an American beer again, it was like drinking polluted water.  There is a good micro brewery at one of the casinos we visit, and a couple of times a year I will partake of one of their brews.  Most of the major beer brands...especially the "lite" beers, are nothing but a trigger to activate the "bladder"...IMO.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I just noticed that it was yesterday!!!!! View attachment 23428



Never mind, Ken. It's beer o'clock every day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

Having some of hubby's home brewed ale while watching Rugby World Cup final!


----------

